# basic bitch



## srmarc

Hola a todos, ¿alguien sabría encontrar un símil para *basic bitch*? En Urban Dictionary hay varias definiciones, pero no sabría cómo traducirlo al español. ¡Saludos!


----------



## kaoruca

Buenas, srmarc. Debes aportar contexto (la frase en la que aparece dicha expresión y sobre qué trata) y hacer un intento, si te es posible.


----------



## William Stein

Según esta definición (http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=basic+bitch), es como puta de primera categoría
_-if you got 5 kids with 5 baby daddys.....yous basic bitch _


----------



## srmarc

*kaoruca* Un ejemplo, para contextualizar:_ I'm not a basic bitch. I don't drink Starbucks and I don't own UGGs (boots)_. Me imagino que, en este contexto, se refiere a un tipo de chica que se cree muy guay pero en realidad carece de estilo u originalidad. *William Stein* creo que va por ahí la cosa, pero quizás tu definición es demasiado fuerte. ¿Qué os parece _*chica/o vulgar*?_


----------



## William Stein

srmarc said:


> *kaoruca* Un ejemplo, para contextualizar:_ I'm not a basic bitch. I don't drink Starbucks and I don't own UGGs (boots)_. Me imagino que, en este contexto, se refiere a un tipo de chica que se cree muy guay pero en realidad carece de estilo u originalidad. *William Stein* creo que va por ahí la cosa, pero quizás tu definición es demasiado fuerte. ¿Qué os parece _*chica/o vulgar*?_



No conozco esa palabr(ote) pero según esa definición es un término de pandilleros que no respectan a nadie, así que no puede ser demasiado fuerte. _if you got 5 kids with 5 baby daddys.....yous basic bitch

_<< Removed personal comment open to misinterpretation>>


----------



## srmarc

¿¡Alguien ha cambiado el título?! Sobra la negación "Not a". 

Por otra parte, según lo que comentas *William*, hay una canción de la rapera Kreayshawn que dice _Gucci Gucci, Louis Louis, Fendi Fendi, Prada / Basic bitches wear that shit so I don't even bother, _que apoya tus argumentos_, _pero siempre que he visto el término _*basic bitch *_en alguna conversación, se refería a chicas blancas de clase media-alta. A ver si sale otra definición.


----------



## William Stein

srmarc said:


> ¿¡Alguien ha cambiado el título?! Sobra la negación "Not a".
> 
> Por otra parte, según lo que comentas *William*, hay una canción de la rapera Kreayshawn que dice _Gucci Gucci, Louis Louis, Fendi Fendi, Prada / Basic bitches wear that shit so I don't even bother, _que apoya tus argumentos_, _pero siempre que he visto el término _*basic bitch*_en alguna conversación, se refería a chicas blancas de clase media-alta. A ver si sale otra definición.



The "take-home lesson" of what I'm saying is that you personally should never use those terms, but of course you should understand them.


----------



## srmarc

Creo que has malinterpretado mis palabras William. Me parece muy correcta tu traducción, no te ofendas, pero he visto este término en otro contexto y estoy buscando una traducción más actual.

¿Podrías volver al título original del hilo "Basic bitch", por favor?


----------



## William Stein

srmarc said:


> Creo que has malinterpretado mis palabras William. Me parece muy correcta tu traducción, no te ofendas, pero he visto este término en otro contexto y estoy buscando una traducción más actual.
> 
> ¿Podrías volver al título original del hilo "Basic bitch", por favor?



No me ofendo para nada, sólo estoy advertiendote que no utilizes esas palabras en la calle en los EEUU or Inglaterra por tu propia seguridad (es importante saber, no?)


----------



## Ferrol

William Stein said:


> No me ofendo para nada, sólo estoy advertiendote que no utilizes esas palabras en la calle en los EEUU or Inglaterra por tu propia seguridad (es importante saber, no?)


Con todo respeto " solo estoy  *advirtiéndote que no utilices..."*


----------



## GingerPower

William Stein said:


> Según esta definición (http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=basic+bitch), es como puta de primera categoría
> _-if you got 5 kids with 5 baby daddys.....yous basic bitch _



William, creo que te equivocas en tu traducción de la palabra _bitch_. 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Bitch

Es muy común que los hablantes de español traduzcan _bitch_ como _puta_, sin embargo es incorrecto. Esto creo que viene porque en castellano _perra_ es sinónimo de _puta_. _Bitch_ es generalmente una manera despectiva de referirse a una mujer, y es común entre la gente con poca educación. Según el contexto _bitch_ se puede aplicar a una mujer malvada o insidiosa (_Did you hear the comment she made? she´s a right bitch!_), pero también puede ser utilizado entre amigas (_bitch, you look really skinny!_). 
Por otro lado, el término bitch a veces es utilizado por hombres, y es común entre los afroamericanos.

En cuanto a _basic bitch_, parece ser un término muy coloquial pero se necesita más contexto. Se me ocurre que podría significar mujer común, sin sofisticaciones.


----------



## William Stein

GingerPower said:


> William, creo que te equivocas en tu traducción de la palabra _bitch_.
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Bitch
> 
> Es muy común que los hablantes de español traduzcan _bitch_ como _puta_, sin embargo es incorrecto. Esto creo que viene porque en castellano _perra_ es sinónimo de _puta_. _Bitch_ es generalmente una manera despectiva de referirse a una mujer, y es común entre la gente con poca educación. Según el contexto _bitch_ se puede aplicar a una mujer malvada o insidiosa (_Did you hear the comment she made? she´s a right bitch!_), pero también puede ser utilizado entre amigas (_bitch, you look really skinny!_).
> Por otro lado, el término bitch a veces es utilizado por hombres, y es común entre los afroamericanos.
> 
> En cuanto a _basic bitch_, parece ser un término muy coloquial pero se necesita más contexto. Se me ocurre que podría significar mujer común, sin sofisticaciones.



Estoy basandome en el contexto de la definición en Urban Dictionary, no en el uso de "bitch" en general, y corresponde más bien a puta que a "malvada'/"de mala leche":
_if you fuck a nigga and all his homeboys, you a basic bitch 
__-if you FUCK every man in the world, "rehoecate", then put yo coochie on lock and act like you born again saved again christian, yous a basic bitch __-
if you bend yo ass over in all yo pictures just to make it a lil bigger knowin you ain't got one, you a basic bitch
__-if you fuckin a man in the same bedroom as your baby in.. yous a basic bitch 
__-if you got 5 kids with 5 baby daddys.....yous basic bitch _


----------



## kaoruca

Según lo que habéis puesto sería "putón"/ "pedazo de puta"/ "puta en su máxima expresión/ de los pies a la cabeza/ con todas las letras"; "zorra"/ "zorrón" serían un poco más suave. O algo así, ¿no?


----------



## William Stein

zorrón campeón? Zorrón es siempre masculino, incluso cuando se refiere a una mujer?


----------



## sally_sue

William Stein said:


> Hay que saber que hay ciertas palabras en los EEUU que pueden utilizar los negros entre sí (nigger, bitch, ho') pero si un blanco utilizara las mismas palabras sería asesinado.



Mientras tienes razon, creo que "basic bitch" tiene un significado especifico y se puede utilizar por ambas razas. (Pues, el estereotipo de una "basic bitch" blanca puede ser diferente que lo de "basic bitch" negra, pero esto es otro asunto.)

Es un fenomeno del habla en el internet que la palabra "basic" se convierte en otro sentido más negativo que el sentido original de la palabra.


----------



## Nipnip

kaoruca said:


> Según lo que habéis puesto sería "putón"/ "pedazo de puta"/ "puta en su máxima expresión/ de los pies a la cabeza/ con todas las letras"; "zorra"/ "zorrón" serían un poco más suave. O algo así, ¿no?


Sí, pero aquí se te escapa la conotación social, entiendo que son un tipo de mujeres con ciertas posibilidades o al menos aspiraciones, por aquello de que usan Louis Viton y Gucci.



William Stein said:


> zorrón campeón? Zorrón es siempre masculino, incluso cuando se refiere a una mujer?


Sip.

Un fiestón de aquellos, pero una fiesta.
Un casón pero una casa.
Un broncón, pero una bronca.

Algunos de estos sustantivos pueden igualmente construirse en femenino pero sin -ón: una fiestota, una casota, una broncota.


----------



## aloofsocialite

"Basic bitch"... la oigo decir a muchos de mis amigos y conocidos, sean negros, blancos, latinos, asiáticos, hombres, mujeres, etc. Surgió de la jerga afroamericana juvenil, pero hoy día se ha extendido a otras subculturas juveniles. En el español de España se acerca un poco a "palurdo" u "hortera", pero no exactamente. Es una persona que pretende hacerse pasar por guay, con la ropa que viste, el café que toma, el móvil que tiene, pero que resulta vulgar, de lo más común y aburrida.


----------



## srmarc

Veo que da para debate el tema jeje  De todas las definiciones, creo que *aloofsocialite* y *sally_sue* se acercan más al sentido de mi consulta.


----------



## sally_sue

De acuerdo con aloofsocialite, creo que lo explica muy bien.


----------



## outkast

Una yegua de primera.


----------



## kaoruca

outkast said:


> Una yegua de primera.



I have never heard that 

So, "bitch" has nothing to do with being a "bitch"? It's like calling your friend "guarra"? I mean, in a "friendly" way¿? 
If so, you can say "una pija hortera", but it has nothing to do with this "basic bitch":
_
if you fuck a nigga and all his homeboys, you a basic bitch 
__-if you FUCK every man in the world, "rehoecate", then put yo coochie on lock and act like you born again saved again christian, yous a basic bitch __-
if you bend yo ass over in all yo pictures just to make it a lil bigger knowin you ain't got one, you a basic bitch
__-if you fuckin a man in the same bedroom as your baby in.. yous a basic bitch 
__-if you got 5 kids with 5 baby daddys.....yous basic bitch 

_Here I would say "una puta redomada/ de los pies a la cabeza, etc as I posted before...
By the way, it's the first time I've seen "yous" in written English. You learn something new every day, definitely.


----------



## GingerPower

William Stein said:


> Estoy basandome en el contexto de la definición en Urban Dictionary, no en el uso de "bitch" en general, y corresponde más bien a puta que a "malvada'/"de mala leche":
> _if you fuck a nigga and all his homeboys, you a basic bitch
> __-if you FUCK every man in the world, "rehoecate", then put yo coochie on lock and act like you born again saved again christian, yous a basic bitch __-
> if you bend yo ass over in all yo pictures just to make it a lil bigger knowin you ain't got one, you a basic bitch
> __-if you fuckin a man in the same bedroom as your baby in.. yous a basic bitch
> __-if you got 5 kids with 5 baby daddys.....yous basic bitch _



William, 
Insisto: _bitch_ no equivale a _puta_ en  inglés. Tengo a mi lado un un hablante nativo que apoya mi opinión y  dice que los hablantes de español a menudo se equivocan con el término. Y  por si no te queda claro, acá está el link al urban dictionary

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Bitch


----------



## William Stein

GingerPower said:


> William,
> Insisto: _bitch_ no equivale a _puta_ en  inglés. Tengo a mi lado un un hablante nativo que apoya mi opinión y  dice que los hablantes de español a menudo se equivocan con el término. Y  por si no te queda claro, acá está el link al urban dictionary
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Bitch



Look, I'm a native speaker and I assure you I have used the word at least a milion times myself. This isn't about the general meaning of the word bitch it's about the definition I quoted in the Urban dictionary earlier (so why would I need a link to the same site?) Read the quotes you cited in your own post and tell me what  it describes better:
a girl of bad temper (not a single reference)
a slut/whore (every single sentence is about fucking anybody and everybody practically)

By the way, my suggestion wasn't puta, it was Zorrón Campeón


----------



## aloofsocialite

Cabe decir que también es común el _basic _sin el _bitch._

_Why'd you invite him/her to the party? She's/he's hella basic._


----------



## William Stein

aloofsocialite said:


> Cabe decir que también es común el _basic _sin el _bitch._
> 
> _Why'd you invite him/her to the party? She's/he's hella basic._



You mentioned before that there was a difference between the way it's used in ebonics (which seems to be original meaning as shown in the 1st definition in the Urban Dictionary) and the way the modified version is used by whites, which you seem to be talking about. I think that's probably what's causing all the confusion here (not you personally, just the different meanings


----------



## k-in-sc

How about the OP provides the context that the forum rules require, like who said this and where?
And you certainly shouldn't believe everything you see on Urban Dictionary.


----------



## aloofsocialite

"Ebonics", now that's a term I haven't heard since the early 90s! I don't think it so much has to do with the way Black folks use it v. white folks.

I myself am not Black, but I live in a city densely populated by African Americans and a lot of my friends use it exactly the way I just cited. In fact, I basically paraphrased a friend from a party a week ago.  (A young woman).


----------



## William Stein

aloofsocialite said:


> "Ebonics", now that's a term I haven't heard since the early 90s! I don't think it so much has to do with the way Black folks use it v. white folks.
> 
> I myself am not Black, but I live in a city densely populated by African Americans and a lot of my friends use it exactly the way I just cited. In fact, I basically paraphrased a friend from a party a week ago.  (A young woman).



What I mean is that the definition no. 1 given in Urban Dictionary is definitely black English (look at posts 21 and 22 on this same page). Those examples have nothing to do with the way you conceive of the word, right?


----------



## aloofsocialite

True, it's more like a summary feeling that one has about someone else, sort of like calling someone "tacky", or a "tacky bitch", it's a way of expressing that you find someone objectionable, perhaps because they're messy, or they've slept with your boyfriend/girlfriend or because they're just hella rude.

As with most words, "basic" should have multiple entries in the dictionary.

K-in-sc:

No, I don't , I personally have a block in my head against that word (okay, okay I've used it during my life!), and also I'm fairly conscious about my use of "basic" because even though it's around me all the time I try to not to be one of those folks who slings the "latest" Black speech around willynilly just because it sounds spicy, or whatever. I can't profess to have never used "basic" before, but it's usually when I'm activated, in the heat of the moment.


----------



## Bevj

Moderator's note
Please keep arguments and personal remarks out of the thread, and concentrate on the original question.
Thank you
Bevj
Moderator


----------



## aloofsocialite

So, anyways, with the general meaning of an "objectional" person, well, there's a nearly endless list of words that could work in Spanish, I don't think it need or necessarily should integrate an equivalent of "bitch", especially if we're trying to get at the meat of what's being communicated: "basic".

It can mean what I said earlier, it can also mean an objectional person on nearly any basis.
I can see any of the following serving, depending on the context:

Patán, descarado, cabrón, gilipollas, hijo de puta, and so on.

(It's starting to feel a bit lonely in here.)


----------



## William Stein

To get back to the original question: Hola a tod@s, ¿alguien sabría encontrar un símil para *basic bitch? En Urban Dictionary hay varias definiciones, pero no sabría como traducirlo en español

*The problem is that there are so many entirely different definitions in the Urban Dictionary that it's hard to find any one correct translation. We can't even agree on what it's supposed to mean in English. If you can choose your preferred definition then we could narrow it down enough to translate it into Spanish.


----------



## gengo

> _I'm not a basic bitch. I don't drink Starbucks and I don't own UGGs_



This reminds me of a Mexican term from a few years back:  una chica fresa.  There was even a song about such girls.  I don't know how well that would fit in the above context, or whether it is used outside of Mexico (or even if it is still used there), but I thought I'd throw it out there for consideration.


----------



## William Stein

aloofsocialite said:


> C
> 
> _Why'd you invite him/her to the party? She's/he's hella basic._



What is "hella basic". You mean "hell of a basic (bitch)"?
Do you think the "basic" part is supposed to mean: "S/he is fundamentally/basically a bitch" or "S/he is a 100% bitch"?

Gengo: I remember "fresa" was a big term in Guadalajara about 10 years ago but I don't know whether it's still used either.


----------



## aloofsocialite

Yeah, I was in Mexico a couple years ago and saw a chewing gum advert on a bus stop that had a giant picture of a strawberry and a picture of a typical _fresa _gleefully chewing with the slogan "¡Sé fresa!" scrawled across the poster. I think it's still in use, though I'm pretty sure it's not used in Spain where the OP is from. In Peninsular Spanish the equivalent of _fresa _is _pijo/a, _which I don't think is exactly the meaning, but could definitely be used referring to _pijos/fresas._


----------



## gengo

William Stein said:


> What is "hella basic". You mean "hell of a basic (bitch)"?



Hella (or the milder hecka) is a very popular slang word that serves as an intensifier.

My kids' friends use this all the time.

-That game is hella cool!
-She's hella ugly.


----------



## aloofsocialite

William Stein said:


> What is "hella basic". You mean "hell of a basic (bitch)"?
> Do you think the "basic" part is supposed to mean: "S/he is fundamentally/basically a bitch" or "S/he is a 100% bitch"?



Sorry, "hella" is a slang word born in the San Francisco Bay Area / greater Northern California that was probably a contraction of "hell of a". I grew up using it on the playground and didn't realize until I was much older that it wasn't used anywhere else (now it's sort of a local identifying badge of honor). It likely came out of lower-income communities of color (such as the one I grew up in!). At that party in particular, I took "basic" part I took to mean "silly bitch", it wasn't meant to be particularly strong. Everything in context!


----------



## William Stein

aloofsocialite said:


> At that party in particular, I took "basic" part I took to mean "silly bitch", it wasn't meant to be particularly strong. Everything in context!



There the "basic" sounds like it might mean "basically a bitch" (she may have some good points, too) rather than "a bitch to the core", which is what definition no. 1 in the Urban Dictionary implies. Just to say that it's hopeless trying to find a single translation for a term with such a wide range of meanings.


----------

